# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Americas War, Bollywood Style

## monica_barbara

*Americas War, Bollywood Style*

1. AMERICA ASKS WORLD TO UNITE AGAINST TERRORISM : 
sathi haath badhana, sathi haath badhana, 
ek akela thak jayega, milkar bojh uthana 

2. UK, THE BIGGEST CHAMCHA OF US, FIRST TO SUPPORT : 
ae maalik tere bande hum 

3. PAK PLEDGES SUPPORT IN RETURN OF FINANCIAL HELP : 
jo tumko ho pasand wahi baat kahenge, 
tum din ko agar raat kaho, raat kahenge 
dete na aap saath to mar jaate hum kabhike 
pure hue hai aap se armaan jindagi ke 
hum jindagi ko aapki saugaat kahenge 
tum din ko agar raat kaho raat kahenge. 

4. US SAYS IT IS PLEASED WITH PAKISTANI RESPONSE : 
aap jo mere meet na hote, hotho pe mere geet na hote 

5. PAK TOO PLEASED WITH US STAND, ESPECIALLY AS THEY WERE NOT ON VERY GOOD TERMS OF LATE : 
PAK : kabhi raat din hum door the, din raat ka ab saath hai 
US : wo bhi ittefaak ki baat thi, ye bhi ittefaak ki baat hai 

6. TALIBAN SHOCKED WITH PAKISTANI STAND : 
bahaaro ne mera chaman loot kar 
khija ko ye ilja! am kyo de diya? 
kisi ne chalo dushamani kee magar 
ise dosti naam kyu de diya? 

7. PAK SAYS IT HAS NO OPTION : 
hum bewafa hargiz na the, par hum wafa kar na sake 
... 

8. INDIA OFFERS RE-FUELLING FACILITIES TO US : 
o gore gore, o baa ke chore, kabhi meri gali aaya karo 

9. US SAYS TIES WITH PAK WON`T AFFECT INDO-US RELATIONS : 
na tum bewafa ho, na hum bewafa hai, 
magar kya kare apani raahe juda hai 

10. BUSH (B) ASKS OMAR (O) TO HAND OVER OSAMA : 
B : e, kya bolta tu? 
O : e, kya mai bolu? 
B : sun, 
O : suna! 
B : deta kya Osama? 
O : kya, karega? nahi diya to Osama? 
B : are maarenge peetenge bomb barsaayenge war karenge aur kya? 



11. TALIBAN REFUSES TO HAND OVER OSAMA : 
hame tumse pyaar kitna, ye hum nahi jaante, 
magar jee nahi sakte, tumhare bina! 

12. ANOTHER SETBACK TO TALIBAN AS Saudi Arab, UAE SNAP TIES : 
kasme waade pyaar wafa sab, baate hai baato ka kya? 
koi kisi ka ! nahi ye jhoothe naate hai naato ka kya? 


13. AS ATTACKS START, TALIBAN LAUNCHES ANTI - AIRCRAFT FIRE. BUT SAYS US PLANES TOO HIGH TO BE HIT : 
meri arji maan le maula, 
tu hai sabkuch jaanne wala, 
mai hu tera maanne wala, 
apni firing lift karaade, 
thodi si to lift karaade 

14. MUSLIM COUNTRIES SUPPORT ATTACKS, TALIBAN DISGUSTED : 
dekhi jamane ki yaari, bichde sabhi baari baari 

15. OSAMA DECLARES JIHAD AGAINST US : 
tum humko maarte ho? 
hum tumko maarte hai! 
hum apne jihad ka 
aailaan karte hai! 

16. IN INDIA, THAKRE SAYS NO POINT IN SUPPORTING US, AS IT IS 
NOT INTERESTED IN KASHMIRI TERRORISM : 

tum to thehere pardesi, saath kya nibhaaoge? osama pakda jayega 
to ghar ko laut jaoge

----------

